# Patternmaster Choketube...Good/Bad??



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Im currently shooting a patternmaster choke tube out of a M-1 Benelli. I have had trouble getting my gun to pattern well with this setup using #4s.

Just curious who else is using a patternmaster Choke tube? If you like it? and what shot size gives the best pattern for your Gun?

Thanks


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I use the long range in a super black eagle, and you need to shoot smaller shot sizes. BB is what i use for ducks and geese.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

See I bought mine before they started offering the long range...short range models. what type of shells do you shoot with it?


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I love my Patternmaster chokes, but they did take me awhile to get used to the tight shot pattern. I typically shoot #4's for Ducks and BB's for Geese out of the Standard Patternmaster in my Benelli.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Federal Premium in BB, 3 inch


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

Patternmaster recommends using larger shot for more consistent patterns.
3 1/2 #2 or bigger does the best for me


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

lets just say PM's with #1 steel arent the best when a little teal flies into the spread, you end up blowing it into 3 pieces, needless to say now when the teal are flying i put in the IC with 4's


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

hit one at 10 feet with triple b, one hit, right in the head and it was beautiful. Didn't destroy it or nothing, just did its job. Little teal died a quick and painless death.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Just dont shoot Black Cloud shells out of it! Its not dangerous but with the new Flightcontrol Wad that opens in the rear it wreaks havok on your pattern! Check this out
http://www.forum.minnesotawaterfowler.c ... php?t=6763


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just remember that patternmasters whole claim to fame is producing tight patterns with large shot sizes, smallest I ever go is 2's and if you are looking for a gun to produce tight patterns with small shot sizes you should look at another choke. I'd recommend a drakekiller if you do buy another one. Both are good chokes though.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks guys for the posts. Im going to pattern my gun tomorrow, I've got some different shells laying around so im gonna try BBB, BB, 1, 2 shot and see what size shot gives me the best pattern. I let yall know what kind of patterns i get with each one.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

clays=dusted
doves= smoked
geese=hammered
ducks out past 35 yds= fall like bricks with exit holes
ducks up close= lots of misses, hard time learning my lead

sold the choke and the gun and went back to my winny 1300= dead birds


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

i have used one with my bennelie for about a year know and i love it. :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

i love my pater masters but there is one down fowl i have found that if you are shooting a really high vilocity shell for me they didnt pattern as well


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> I use the long range in a super black eagle, and you need to shoot smaller shot sizes. BB is what i use for ducks and geese.


BB's are much larger than 4's


----------



## CajunHunter (Sep 14, 2007)

wetlandfarms said:


> Im currently shooting a patternmaster choke tube out of a M-1 Benelli. I have had trouble getting my gun to pattern well with this setup using #4s.
> 
> Just curious who else is using a patternmaster Choke tube? If you like it? and what shot size gives the best pattern for your Gun?
> 
> Thanks


I have had shot extremely well with a patternmaster choke, but out of an Rem 870. For the last 7 years I have been shooting a Beretta with a Wad Wizard tube(original). The PM tube did not shoot any shell or any shot size very well out of my Beretta. Both Beretta and Benelli has over-bored barrels. I guess the PM tubes just doesn't like this. Try a WW tube. You will be satisfied.

PS The 870 w/ #2 steel still will out pattern any gun I have ever seen.


----------



## kowaterfowl (Oct 1, 2007)

I am very happy with my patternmaster - You have to find the right shells to shoot through it though. I just borrowed some Faststeel, wincester, and remington nitro from a few buddies and shot 5 shells of each through my mossberg 935 and went with 3.5" BBB Remington Nitro Steel 92 pellets at 1500 fps. It's awesome with geese - close shots are head or wings but the fun part is as they try to fly away you can still kill them at 40-50 yds. I killed one at 67yds on the ground - dead. Ducks are a little different - I usually switch out to a Modified. you'll like it though - good luck!!


----------



## kowaterfowl (Oct 1, 2007)

I am very happy with my patternmaster - You have to find the right shells to shoot through it though. I just borrowed some Faststeel, wincester, and remington nitro from a few buddies and shot 5 shells of each through my mossberg 935 and went with 3.5" BBB Remington Nitro Steel 92 pellets at 1500 fps. It's awesome with geese - close shots are head or wings but the fun part is as they try to fly away you can still kill them at 40-50 yds. I killed one at 67yds on the ground - dead. Ducks are a little different - I usually switch out to a Modified. you'll like it though - good luck!!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I shot a PM out of my SBEI and I liked it a lot. The only thing is that it was a little loud when I was shooting out of a boat. It was very tight, so if you're on, you're on, but if you're off, you're really off. 
I sold the PM to my brother and he really likes it. I just bought a Wad Wizard SWAT 12 and am waiting for it in the mail. It will be interesting to see how well it works.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah let me know how the Wad Wizard performs for ya...


----------

